# How Was The Test ?



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

So gyuz was your Shifa college nts test ? how many questions u have attempted ?


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi I left about 15-20 
It was overall not too hard compared to nums 
But time was an issue


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

What did you write for largest dipole moment?


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

Mehrr97 said:


> Hi I left about 15-20
> It was overall not too hard compared to nums
> 
> But time was an issue


I found the test really difficult and tough , maths and physics portion and even some questions of bio were really hard to find an answer , uh chemistry too

- - - Updated - - -



Mehrr97 said:


> What did you write for largest dipole moment?


Well I have written sulphur dioxide :? don't know its correct or not  what u have written ? and what u have anserwed to that question human beings belong to protheria, metATHERIA, EUTHERIA ? 
Wellr u an Alevels or FSC STUDENT ?


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

It was tough, yeah. I did English and Math first. That alone took me an hour. Got the other portion done in a hurry so I'm not sure how it went.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Dipole moment was largest for H2O. 
Humans are Eutherian(which includes all placentals). 

The paper was a bit out of syllabus, no?

I made a stupid mistake in English and Math each. The rest were all right in these sections. 
The other 3 sections were also done very well. Calculations will most probably be right. I am fairly confident.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I Am A level 
And we all have different answers 
The dipole question ka I wore HCN I even googled the answer
And nope I left that question 
Guys please tell your fav and matrix equlience I hope all of us get a chance to at least have an interview 
I'm just scared too many people applied the chances are low


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

Why was the carbon copy not given?
How will we know the result? :/


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Mehrr97 said:


> I Am A level
> And we all have different answers
> The dipole question ka I wore HCN I even googled the answer
> And nope I left that question
> ...


I am also an A-Level student. I have a total of 42.5% form my A+O level.(This is 50% to be added to the test). The test is 37.5% and 12.5% for interview. 

The answer was H2O I think....


I also don't know why the carbon copy was not given. But the call for interviews will be made 2 weeks later.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Answer was HCN....


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

HCN was a option?


----------



## Muhammad Iftikhar (Oct 10, 2016)

*MBBS From Banglesh*

I wanna ask about expected merit for MBBS/BDS admission in Bangladesh under SAARC quota. I have taken the NTS test yesterday which was very difficult and I got 70 marks out of 100. Should I hope to get admission ?


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

The answer to dipole question was hcn and it was an option.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Last year first merit list ended at 73 percent including interview. Dont know what happens this year. Any ideas based on test and experience?.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sarmad26 said:


> The answer to dipole question was hcn and it was an option.


I put in the option for HCN too I googled it too! 
Also do you remember the answer to which compound does not have hydrogen bonding


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

It was retry tough last year as we'll am doing I called them their merit closed around 75 so it's true that 73 might have been the last. 
I do think it would be tough since Shifa's emerging as one of the best colleges ( curriculum wise ) 
Please call and check when they announce the results and call people for the interviews I'm going to do the same if anyone gets any news please keep us posted!


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Really*


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello everyone.
My test was better than all of the others I took. I am an alevel student and I have an aggregate of 44.45 out of 50. However, I made stupid mistakes in the test. 
I left 7 questions tho..
Also I'm really worried, I think the level of difficulty which was probably lower than any of those they've had would allow many students to score above 75%. So I think the merit is supposed to rise this year. I hope it doesn't tho..
Could all of you please post your aggregates here? Also, could anyone please guide me here regarding the interview, if Allah gives me a chance to make it to it.


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

I put in the option for HCN too I googled it too! 
Also do you remember the answer to which compound does not have hydrogen bonding[/QUOTE]

The answer to that was amines. They do not form hydrogen bonding with themselves but can form hydrogen bonds with water. Alcohols do, that's why they have high melting points. I don't remember the other options. 

Also, does anyone remember the answer of the grignard reagents wala question? Grignard reagents react with CO2 to give what? The options were primary, secondary, tertiary alcohol and acetic acid. I know they give carboxylic acids so I eas confused between acetic acid and primary alcohol (as further oxidation of primary alcohol would give carboxylic acids). I ended up doing primary alcohols but im not sure.


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi! By 75% is it with or without the interview? Or are you just talking about the entry test? Also, is there a separate merit list for foreign applicants or is it just included in the local list?


----------



## zainab98hameed (Sep 21, 2016)

Does anybody know the exact date we're gonna get our test results? 
And what would be considered a safe score for the test?


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Actually i think it was acetaldhyde the first option. Amines do form hydrogen bonds but not acetaldhyde.


----------



## Sarmad26 (Nov 5, 2015)

Do note people the interview is also a turning point. I know alot of seniors in my schools who did recive call for interview and still did not get in. They have a specified marking scheme for the interview as well.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Idk327 said:


> I put in the option for HCN too I googled it too!
> Also do you remember the answer to which compound does not have hydrogen bonding


The answer to that was amines. They do not form hydrogen bonding with themselves but can form hydrogen bonds with water. Alcohols do, that's why they have high melting points. I don't remember the other options. 

Also, does anyone remember the answer of the grignard reagents wala question? Grignard reagents react with CO2 to give what? The options were primary, secondary, tertiary alcohol and acetic acid. I know they give carboxylic acids so I eas confused between acetic acid and primary alcohol (as further oxidation of primary alcohol would give carboxylic acids). I ended up doing primary alcohols but im not sure.[/QUOTE]





The answer to the gregnards reagent was acetic acid I think I mean that is what I wrote please tell which compound does not allow hydrogen bonding I chose amides I'm not too sure if I was right


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Can someone call and check when the list comes for interviews?


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh How much our answers r different from one another ! 
Now i am just waiting for the result and lets see what will happen !
well my FSC and Matric aggregate is 42.3 ! anyone who ask from college about the result ?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is a lot of confusion related to the Test and I hope to clarify some things.:thumbsup:

First of all, the test was just as difficult as it always has been. The Physics calculations and Time Constraint are what have been the defining features of this test. As many of you have mentioned, upwards of 5 missed MCQ's are a common occurrence (Thanking Allah that I was able to complete the Paper with time to spare and do so brilliantly). Many people also are afraid of the -1 so they skip. 

Secondly, the interview is VERY important. They WILL reject candidates with poor communication skills (especially in terms of English), poor Ethical (and Un-Ethical too) reasoning skills and little-to-no knowledge of healthcare system. They have also adopted the most difficult type of interviewing scheme, the Multiple Mini Interview (MMI) formation. This means 8-9 stations (give or take one) with about 5-10 mins on each. Any format goes. This is based on Physiological and Psychological examination criteria. No matter how good your aggregate BEFORE (Result+Test), you can still be blatantly rejected. Their concentration is on Communication Skills, Logical and Ethical/Un-Ethical Reasoning, Common Sense, General Knowledge of HealthCare Systems and Brain Storming under Pressure. Their are also dummy stations in this type of interview scheme. These are meant to trick you into safety, to take off your edge and thinking process and then suddenly confront you with something really tricky. This is meant to see if you can recover immediately?

Also, top 300 candidates after tests are selected and called for interview. Out of these, 85 will be chosen for local applicants. 3 Merit lists will be published as students drop off (Most just want as many acceptances as they can). The International Applicants are posted separately, but if any of the 15 seats are left vacant, they go towards local applicants.

Lastly, Results are expected around Saturday or Monday (Answer Keys + Copy of our Answer Sheets), with calls for interviews coming around 20-22 October, and Interviews commencing from 23 October (MOST PROBABLY).






This is what I have gathered from accurate sources. Nothing is set in stone, but these can be guidelines.


Regards, 
Asad Javeed.
First Time Applicant for MBBS.







P.S. Don't worry. Life doesn't end with this. Keep praying and hoping for the best (But prepare for the worst). And pray.:dead:


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nicely written ! One thing i want to ask that , i have also seen on NTS website about "copy of answer sheet and answer keys" but i couldn't understand what is meant by that ??? :? 
Anyhow according to ur info our results will be announced tomorrow or on Monday , I'm anxiously waiting for the result ! 

All the very best everyone who appear in Shifa test :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Daffodils said:


> Very nicely written ! One thing i want to ask that , i have also seen on NTS website about "copy of answer sheet and answer keys" but i couldn't understand what is meant by that ??? :?
> Anyhow according to ur info our results will be announced tomorrow or on Monday , I'm anxiously waiting for the result !
> 
> All the very best everyone who appear in Shifa test :thumbsup:
> ...


You read it wrong. The Copy means the scan of our Answer sheets. Instead of carbon copies, we will be given a copy which we can match with answer keys which will be posted on Saturday or Monday. The hard copies will be sent to us through courier but they will be available before on the site. The result list will come after 20th most probably. Or after interview.


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I am aware of the fact that nothing is certain I am glad to hear that top 300 get the opportunity to get interviewed but since the interview accounts for 12% of the total aggregate. This means our test and the HSSC and SSC combined are out of 88% 
So last year apparently people who got a total of 60-65 above got the chance to get interviews obviously it's different every year but does any one have an idea of what a safe score would be eg 60? 65?


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

Share ur marsk guyz !


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

What are the total marks of the test guys


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

Mehrr97 said:


> What are the total marks of the test guys


480 were the total marks ! 37.5 test weightage and 12.5 pc interview ! ANYONE ha idea how many marks we get in interview ?

- - - Updated - - -




Daffodils said:


> 480 were the total marks ! 37.5 test weightage and 12.5 pc interview ! ANYONE ha idea how many marks we get in interview ?


what is there LOGIN option on our result card ? which password is required there ?


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

Daffodils said:


> Mehrr97 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the total marks of the test guys
> ...



What is your aggregate excluding the interview? 
And I am not sure


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

I think it is to view your carbon copy probably I meant not sure bout the password I think they'll SMS it to us


----------



## Idk327 (Oct 11, 2016)

Guys could you please post your marks and aggregates here (out of 87.5).

I have 347 and my aggregate is 71 out of 87.5. Is there any chance?


----------



## 121ss (Oct 14, 2016)

Idk327 said:


> Guys could you please post your marks and aggregates here (out of 87.5).
> 
> I have 347 and my aggregate is 71 out of 87.5. Is there any chance?


Pretty sure you will get in. Suddenly feeling very bad about my 65.3 %! :/


----------



## essay13 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have 64 aggregate .. I wonder if its good enough to be called for the interview :/


----------



## Mehrr97 (Aug 1, 2016)

60.2 
Guys what are my chances?


----------

